# Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!



## flasha (5. Juni 2010)

*Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Hallo Leute,

eine Bekannte von mir ein seid ca. 1 Stunde das Problem, das ihr Laptop andauernd abstürzt. Heute Mittag lief alles ohne Probleme.

Booten geht ohne Probleme. Sobald sie auf den Desktop kommt erscheint eine Fehlermeldung.

"zibde.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden."

Danach fährt der PC automatisch runter.

Habe schon nach der exe gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden!


Folgendes Laptop Modell ist es:Medion MD 95800

Installiert ist Windows XP!


----------



## OdlG (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

geht das hier vllt in die Richtung? Aber ich glaube, dass ich so eine Exe bei mir auch schon mal hatte. Kann es eine Office-Anwendung im Autostart sein? Guckt mal, was alles mit Windows hochfährt.

Glaube nicht, dass es eine Systemdatei ist.

Edit: habe gerade mal nach dieser Datei gesucht. Auf meiner Platte existiert sie nicht, allerdings habe ich Win7, sodass es immernoch als Systemdatei von XP in Frage kommen kann.


----------



## flasha (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Das Problem ist...wir kommen garnicht mehr ins Windows rein. Er fährt ja direkt nach der Meldung wieder runter.


----------



## OdlG (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Bei Laptops werden doch immer Recovery-CDs oder so mitgeliefert. Da sollte man Windows mit reparieren können. Daten gehen dabei eigtl auch nicht verloren.

Falls das nichts hilft, würde ich mal mit z.b. "ErdCommander" von CD aus booten und erstmal Daten retten


----------



## flasha (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Echt komische Geschichte heute...habe nu 2 Laptops hier...der eine hat ne exe Fehlermeldung und fährt herunter...der andere bekommt aufeinmal Grafikfehler, 8mal geteiltes Bild und hängt irgendwann und fährt herunter...

Werd morgn mal bei der Hotline nachfragen.

Danke OdlG für die Mühe!


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Starte mal im Abgesichertem Modus (F8) und deaktiviere die .exe mit der msconfig.


----------



## OdlG (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Grafikfehler dieser Art hatte mal ein Freund von mir. Bei ihm lag es an einer überhitzten GPU, auf niedrigen Auflösungen konnte er die Grafikfehler umgehen.

Ich helfe doch gern


----------



## chris-gz (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Ich würde die Exe auch deaktivieren und sollte dann gar nix mehr gehen noch mal im Abgesicherten Modus starten und Systemwiederherstellung ausführen. Und wenn das dann nichts hilft....noch mal selbiger Modus, Daten sichern und OS neu aufspielen.


----------



## iGreggy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Würde es genau wie chris-gz machen. Sollte es dann immer noch sein (also trotz Neuinstallation), würde ich auf einen Hardwaredefekt (was den geteilten Bildschrim angeht) tippen.


----------



## chris-gz (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Jo die Lösung war ab Schritt 2 für beide Laptops herzunehmen. Vieleicht hat der 2te Lapi ja auch nur nen Treiberdefekt und du installerst einfach mal den Grafiktreiber neu. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen ^^.


----------



## flasha (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laptop stürzt ab! WICHTIG!*

Übrigens: Fehler ist behoben! Es lag ein Defekt am Mainboard vor bzw. der Grafikchip. Glücklicherweise noch Garantie gehabt und somit konnten wir es einschicken und beheben lassen. Nun funktioniert alles wieder


----------

